# X-1 climber(tree stand) 11lbs anyone tried it



## j_seph (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.x-stand.com/X-1_Treestand.php


----------



## urbaneruralite (Nov 28, 2007)

You could get an old style Loggy Bayou for the same weight and a third the cost.

I believe someone has one for sale on this site.....


----------



## LittleBigDoe12 (Dec 13, 2007)

Dosent look very safe or comfterable.
but i wouldnt judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Todd E (Dec 13, 2007)

Is it TMA certified? 

I didn't see anywhere stating so.......


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like the long vertical bars that the cable runs through would limit you greatly on the size tree you could climb.  And the loose cable running out the side not being enclosed is a vibration waiting to happen right when you go to stand up when that big buck is standing right under your stand.


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd be afraid to get 10 feet off the ground by the looks of it. There's not a lot of wiggle room.


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't think my size 13's would fit on the platform!


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 18, 2007)

I did't see a maximum weight amount either. I would guess it would rate at 75 pounds max weight.


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Dec 26, 2007)

try the summit open shot have one and its great. 12 lbs  takes a little time getting use to it. I will sit at 4-6 hours at a time in it. love it can get back where others havent been in long time


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 26, 2007)

*HECK NO*

You Couldnt Pay Me Enough To Use One.it Looks Like A Death Trap.just Buy A Summit And Be Done With It.


----------



## heyfuji (Dec 28, 2007)

I don,t see anyone sitting comfortabley in that who ways 200lbs or better, by far the biggest rat trap I ever seen.........


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 1, 2008)

J seph, if the price of that stand is within your budget, there are a ton of tried and true stands out there for less. Do some homework on this and other sites as well as some "hands-on" time at a  mega outdoor retailer or local outfitter/pro shop and find what suits you. It's a good thing you checked here before shelling out some $$$. Good Luck in your selection.


----------



## 1hunter (Aug 19, 2009)

I think it looks like a good solid stand from what I can see maybe try moving that large stack of engeneering degrees out from in front of your computers so you can see it better. Just a thought.


----------



## 1hunter (Aug 19, 2009)

DROPPINEM said:


> You Couldnt Pay Me Enough To Use One.it Looks Like A Death Trap.just Buy A Summit And Be Done With It.



you Must work for summit?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 20, 2009)

Dang...thats lighter than my Lone Wolf....competition is good.  maybe I'll try one of those one day.


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Aug 20, 2009)

And just to let yall know it is rated at 300 pounds that is more than most standard stands it looks like a pretty  good stand for the average size person at 11 pounds looks like they did it.


----------



## whitworth (Sep 4, 2009)

*Some people want the lightest weight*

There are advantages and disadvantages, that every body has to live with.  Some can; some won't.

My notice is it looks lite, but has no backrest against the tree. 

I can feel my pain already.  But that's me and my back.


----------

